# JPW Minim - any reviews



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2011)

Planning to cop a set used, any points to note?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2011)

no?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2011)

No idea what you're talking about. Pics or links?


----------



## francis511 (May 16, 2011)

Speakers ? There`s a youtube video


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2011)

http://www.hifidatabase.com/Detailed/2955.php


----------



## francis511 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.php?48233-JPW-Mini-Monitor-Speakers.

Sorry wasn`t sure what you meant. On second try this was all I could find...


----------

